# Chevy, Ford Or Gmc



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I know that this topic has been beat to death, but I'm torn. I found an F150 XLT 4x4 that had all the toys, I loved it. One of my tow buddies talked me out of it, swears by GM. Now I'm looking at Avalance, Sierra, Silverado, Etc.
I'm towing a 21RS, not a huge camper and must have a crew cab. It is also my daily vehicle so I wouldn't necessarily want the monster gas guzzling truck.
My question is whether 4x4 is necessary (preferred). Also would appreciate the Ford and GM owners chiming in on their thoughts regarding their trucks and what they would do.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What reasons did your buddy use for talking you out of the Ford. I am a GM man myself, but you should get the truck that you are going to be most happy with. There are quite a few folks here towing their Outbacks with F150's.

I think that any of the larger small blocks, (i.e. Ford 5.4L/GM 5.3L/Dodge ??L) should tow the 21RS ok. Of course, this is assuming the gears are 3.73 or better, although I know a few guys are towing with 3.42's satisfactorly.

As far as 4x4 vs. 4x2, I would say it all depends on what your needs are. I live in the Northeast, so I consider my 4WD a necessity. If you are going to be in a situation that will require the extra traction, then go for it.

Tim


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

When we were getting our hitch hooked up, the guy at the trailer place (they also do commercial hitches - big rig/custom, etc) was quite talkative. One thing he mentioned was that when they are doing any work that requires drilling into the steel, that it takes five times longer to drill through Ford steel than anyone elses trucks. He said the steel is thinker and stronger. Now, I don't know if that relates to anything like rust through, but it did make quite a statement for Ford.

On the flip side, the Ford dealers here would not deal on price and acted like they were doing us a favor by selling it. We actually had a dealer that would not unlock the trucks for us to look inside unless we put money down on the truck. Therefore, we bought a Dodge where the dealership bent over backwards to help us. Similar size and options and our bottom line price was about $9,000 less on the Dodge. It would take a lot of steel for me to pay an extra $9000, therefore we left the Ford on the lot. (We currently have a GMC conversion van and have had MAJOR rust through problems, so we did not consider GM products)


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

my buddy said that the suspension differences between gm and ford would be drastic. He also referred to the towing capability of the ford being less than the gm without moving up to a more expensive/powerful unit.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

samvalaw said:


> my buddy said that the suspension differences between gm and ford would be drastic.Â He also referred to the towing capability of the ford being less than the gm without moving up to a more expensive/powerful unit.
> [snapback]26454[/snapback]​


I am most satisfied with my Ford F-150. The 2004 and 2005 models have one hefty tow rating. I can't speak to the other trucks because I have not owned one and never will given how pleased I have been with my Ford. I have always owned a car in the past and now will not go back. It pulls my trailer with no sweat (5,700 pounds dry). It's rated at 8,700 pounds but could be 500 pounds higher had I not chosen the optional 18 inch wheels. Some of the F-150 models can pull up to 9,900 pounds.

I have had my truck for one year and have not had a single problem, not even cosmetic. Check out this article on how well the F-150 pulls the 28RSS.

http://www.trailerlife.com/output.cfm?ID=755227

This truck has not been the best selling for 26 years for no reason. That should speak volumes by itself not to mention that Ford is committed to making this the best light duty truck on the market. They spent 2 billion dollars to overhaul it for the 2004 models.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've owned a F150, Avalanche and now an F350. You won't fine me being brand loyal between the two brands, they are both good trucks. I loved how the Av drove around town, but be aware it is a heavy truck and the mileage isn't great. The soft rear suspension is great around town, but towing you can get some bounce - air bags would stiffen it up. With a 21RS its not a big worry, but I alway suggest looking ahead and consider you might get a larger trailer.

The 4x2 will actually give you more tow capacity than a 4x4 in almost all cases, and really the 4x4 won't do anything for you while towing unless you need to get out of situation where a 4x2 doesn't have the extra front wheels digging in.

You need to really compare the true weights posted on the door jamb to compare tow capacities. The Trailer Life weights are a good place to start. All the truck companies are fighting for the largest capacities, so its thought to say which has the greatest capacity today and which one had it yesterday.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Assuming that regardless of choice you buy a big block with a tow package and decent rearend, you might try the three step process:

!) Answer some basic questions:
What will you be using the truck for most of the time?
What are the extreme uses for your truck? (4-wheeling, towing, hauling, etc.)
How often will you be towing?
How long do you expect to own the truck?
How long do you expect to own (and be happy with) the 21RS?
Will your truck needs change for reasons other than towing?

2) Once you've thought through these, you can start to match the characteristics of the potential trucks to your needs.

3) Write it all down. Wad up the paper and do what you want.

In all seriousness, this is a good process including the last step - you need to think it through but you need to be happy with the decision. With the 21RS, you have a lot of truck possibilities.

BBB


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I now have a f250 4X4 but had a F150 4X4 and liked it but when we went to the larger 5th Wheel the F150 with over loads worked but I did not feel safe towing a larger 5th wheel. We also had a GMC and liked it but it rusted out and it all comes down to price for us. I got the best deal on the ford. We are in Chevy country here and they bring a higher price. We need 4X4 around here and it has helped in some of the western states to get in and out of the mountins. parks and forests. Buy what you will like and use. Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Why leave out the NISSAN TITAN???

Test drive it, you may never even think about the others...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I loved my F-250! It was a great rig and got terrific mileage. Well designed and no problems. Like y, I'm not brand loyal. Some people are fanatic about Ford, Dodge, etc being best. I personally believe they are all pretty good. Like BBB said, consider how you are going to use it and then get the best rig for you at the best deal you can find. So far, I like my Dodge.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

I have always been a Ford man myself. I have had several different cars and trucks, and loved all of them. The last truck I had, and traded in on my current F350, was a 97 F150 supercab 4x4 with 5.4 V8. At the time I was towing a Terry 31G TT, dry weight around 6800 lbs., which about maxed out my towing capacity when I was all loaded. Even though I was maxed out the truck had no problem pulling the trailer, I was more concerned with the stopping ability. I never had any problems but I was always more nervous about that than the ability to actually pull it. The truck seemed to handle it great. The bad news is the reason that I got rid of the truck was because it needed a motor job at just over 100,000 miles. I wasn't to happy, but guess what, I replaced it with a Ford!!! What I am trying to say is that you will hear bad stories about all the brands out there, you just have to hope that you aren't the one telling it!

As for the 4x4 or 4x2, my F350 is a 4x2. I do miss the 4x4 when we have alot of snow, but the main function of the truck is towing the camper. I was more than happy to trade better mileage etc. for the few times that I actually needed the 4x4.

To wrap it all up you can look at the Ford as the New York Yankees, and the GM as the Boston Red Sox. Every once in a while the Red Sox will come out on top, but if you want the winner year after year you have to go with the Yankees.















Just kidding!

Good luck with the search.
David


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have to agree with NDJollyMon ... had I been in the market for a 1/2-ton, I would have very likely gone with the Nissan Titan. It is a NICE truck. There was no way it was going to pull my 5er.

As for the F-150 versus Silverado/Sierra (combined sales of which outsell the F-150, but that's a discussion for another day!







), they're all good trucks, and will pull what you want to pull.

Drive 'em all, decide which one you like better, and buy it!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I just purchased a 2005 Silverado SuperCrew 305HP 3.73 rear end ...with Tow Package -- tow capable of 8700 pounds (stock)

I like Fords but they would only give me a rebate of 6500

Dodge Ram 1500 could barely pull themselves -- LOL -- but tow was about 2000 pounds less then Chevy

Chevy gave me a nearly 11000 off ... and the dealer did all the rebates on the spot and filled it out themselves and I got the credit instantly ... (Cavendar Chevy in Boerne Texas)... MSRP was 31700 .. I paid 20370 last week....

Chevy is overstocked on trucks. They have 32% more trucks in inventory then they should -- thats good for us.... NOW is the time to do Chevy if you are .. next month 5000 in rebates are going away the dealer said as supply starts slowing down to meeet demand .. and he told me that AFTER I bought the truck so I figure he is telling the truth...

As for 4x4 -- well unless you are in snow country then its just an overkill .. in fact -- my SuperCrew4x2 can tow more then the 4x4 model by 200 pounds...


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to agree with Jolly.

I researched 1/2 tons for over a year. Although, I have had and respected Fords for years, I am not one to rely on what anyone built in times gone by. I want to know what they are building today.

You might give the Titan a look. After I looked at it long and hard there was no going back. It's one beast of a truck.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm currently a Ford owner (and quiet happy) but grew up in a GM family, so we always had Chevys. I think both are well-built and work great. I've never had any experience with Dodge trucks, but I personally think they currently sell the best looking truck of the bunch. Plus, I've always heard good things about the Cummins motor.

As for the 4x4, you don't really need it for towing specifically unless you plan on doing some back-woods style camping (which people usually buy different types of trailers than Outbacks for). I use the 4-wheel-drive relatively often in the winter, but have only used it once towing. Then it was just getting in and out of a BLM campground in the wintertime, they hadn't plowed the road and had pretty deep snow.

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> Chevy is overstocked on trucks. They have 32% more trucks in inventory then they should -- thats good for us.... [snapback]26528[/snapback]​


That's not good with the price of gas/diesel going WILD!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm a GMC guy.........well my wife's actually







Next truck will probably be a suburban so that would make us Chevy people..........But my truck at work is a Ford and I drive a Chrysler car back and forth to work............Oh boy







I don't know who I am or what I prefer


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

samvalaw,

You should have bought the Ford! I take it that it was a Supercrew?

You could most likely tow your 21RS with the smaller 4.6L engine and save some money everyday on gas.

Also, I used to live in Newport News. I think there was snow on the ground three days out of the 4 years I was there. Unless you intend on using your truck for fishing excursions on the beach down in the Outer Banks (as I do) or getting to your secret hunting spots (as I do) or pulling the occasional stump out of the ground (just because I can), save your money and backbone...Get a 2WD truck. There are less things to go wrong and you can tow more becasue you're not already pushing aroung all that extra weight (transfer case, front differential, bigger tire, etc.)

I love my F150 and have never had any problems towing with it. I've got the 5.4L with 3.55 gears. The gears work out just fine because when towing anything over about $4K, you will want to disengage the OD anyway. 60MPH is about 2400RPM with the OD OFF -- right in the sweet spot of the torque curve.

Are you coming to the Mid-Atlantic Rally at Bethpage in Urbanna??? Hope to see you there

Sidewinder


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've always had a rating scale, which might come in handy here.

Toyota - Good looking truck, but no guts. A good truck for women.

Chevy/GMC - An ugly truck with some guts. A good truck for girly-men.

Dodge - A good looking truck with good guts. A good choice for a working man.

Ford - An ugly truck with plenty of heuvos. For the heavy duty stuff.













































For humor only, so don't you Chevy owners get your panties in a wad.









Regards, Glenn

p.S. Haven't figured out the Nissan yet, probably akin to the Chevy/GMC, but aimed at the city dwelling yuppy crowd.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> p.S. Haven't figured out the Nissan yet, probably akin to the Chevy/GMC, but aimed at the city dwelling yuppy crowd.


Yep, I think city dwelling yuppy when I think of Jolly, up there in the megalopolos that is North Dakota.









Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I'm a GMC guy.........well my wife's actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike,

Very telling post









Your wife is a GMC guy









And you don't know who you are or what you prefer


















Glenn,
I have been called many things







but city dwelling yuppy is anew one.









Think back to the old datsun pickups. Definately not yuppy.

Cheers
Jared


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jared,

No clever response comes to mind.










Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glenn....
Don't make me set down my Starbucks!!!









PS...the *Titan *is faster than the big motor versions of new Ford F-150, the Chevrolet Silverado and the Dodge 1500 HEMI. Now you are probably saying that the Dodge HEMI has more horsepower, at 345, than the Titan, and you would be right. But the Dodge has slightly less torque, at 375 ft.lbs. And the Titan gets the power to the ground better.

Truckworld.com








Na-na, naa-na-na!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Sidewinder - We will be at the rally. Towing with my Wife's Suburban.... I'm still looking for the right p/u for myself, but for now I'll be patient and buy what I like.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not a big stickler to make.

My advice is to figure out the minimum size you think you need or bigger, find one that you like and would be satisfied driving, can afford, and then go for it.

Mark


----------

